# Any composition competitions?



## Gustav Mahler

Hello,
I have recently written a one movement string quartet that I am pretty satisfied with.
Are there some good competitions right now? I want to submit this piece.
Thank you


----------



## Aramis

Sorry friend, life isn't that beautiful. You don't write a piece of choice and then find a competition that asks for it. You find a competition asking for specific format and then write a piece within the given frame. Most competitions will give you pretty strict demands regarding the lenght, instrumentation, sometimes even character of the piece and I honestly doubt that you could be lucky enough to fit right into actually opened competition's subject with your work.

Also, asking about 'good competitions' in international community isn't good idea either. You will most likely get info about, accordingly, international competitions with fantastic amount of submissions where the chance of recognition, even for fairly good piece, is abominable. You should make a research for more local competitions within your region/country, with which it would be difficult to help, given that you didn't provide any information on your location.


----------



## Gustav Mahler

http://composercompetition.weebly.com/
The Maurice Ravel competition lets you submit any kind of piece.
I have found quite a few competitions in the past that didn't really limit what you wanted to submit.
I understand that many competitions limit you, But I just think that this quartet is something special.
I live in Israel, But I don't think it should matter as one can easily mail his music to any international competition.
I am a serious composer by the way, I am a studying composition and conducting. I am not a 14 years old kid who thinks who composes pop songs.
Any info would be welcome.
Thank you


----------



## Vasks

Here's one but you do have to pay to enter

http://www.villiersquartet.com/content/vq-new-works-competition-2016


----------



## MJTTOMB

Chiming in to echo Aramis's response above. Not only are there a large number of submissions for most international competitions, there are also composers who, through their connections to the adjudicators and facilitators of the competition, are shortlisted and given priority over other submissions. This is sometimes not the case in competitions that require anonymous submission, but even still the well-connected can often expect that adjudicators (who may be former teachers or close friends) will recognize their score even with no name printed and give it preferential treatment.

As a matter of personal opinion, and from experience, you should also typically avoid competitions that ask an entry fee. The most egregious of these sorts of "competitions" (really they are money-making schemes that prey on those who have the gall to believe in themselves) will even stipulate that they have the right to award no prize if no submission is adequate. They will gladly pocket the money and run.

I'm not going to do the work of looking for you, but if you are looking for competitions to enter you should bookmark composerssite.com and check it every once in a while. New competitions and opportunities are posted often, and most of then time you can tell from the browsing page if a competition asks entry fees or not. For some reason most of the listings seem to have disappeared, but hopefully they will fix that soon.


----------



## Vasks

MJTTOMB said:


> Chiming in to echo Aramis's response above. Not only are there a large number of submissions for most international competitions


_Yes, internationals are always in the hundreds (even up to 400-500). Even good American only produce 200-400 applicants_



MJTTOMB said:


> there are also composers who, through their connections to the adjudicators and facilitators of the competition, are shortlisted and given priority over other submissions. This is sometimes not the case in competitions that require anonymous submission, but even still the well-connected can often expect that adjudicators (who may be former teachers or close friends) will recognize their score even with no name printed and give it preferential treatment.


_There are examples of this, but don't develop paranoia. Most are honest. Although I have to chuckle because of one national composer organization I belong to their Call for Scores is anonymous and another I am a member of is not. And lo & behold I get more acceptances for performances for the one that I submit anonymously_. 



MJTTOMB said:


> As a matter of personal opinion, and from experience, you should also typically avoid competitions that ask an entry fee. The most egregious of these sorts of "competitions" (really they are money-making schemes that prey on those who have the gall to believe in themselves) will even stipulate that they have the right to award no prize if no submission is adequate. They will gladly pocket the money and run.


_Do as much homework on this as you can before deciding to enter a paid competition. There are plenty that are legit. My philosophy is that if you won't missed the money, & it seems legit (as in they choose good composers & they do it annually for a number of years) then go for it. You can't win if you don't enter._



MJTTOMB said:


> I'm not going to do the work of looking for you, but if you are looking for competitions to enter you should bookmark composerssite.com and check it every once in a while. New competitions and opportunities are posted often, and most of then time you can tell from the browsing page if a competition asks entry fees or not. For some reason most of the listings seem to have disappeared, but hopefully they will fix that soon.


_Yes, the site went down last week (some strange web page popped up in its place) and they seem to have lost most of their postings_


----------



## Gustav Mahler

Thank you. Does any of you know of any good legit competition? I do understand that connections may play a big part in those competitions, So maybe a competition with anonymous submissions is the safest bet.


----------



## Truckload

Gustav Mahler said:


> Hello,
> I have recently written a one movement string quartet that I am pretty satisfied with.
> Are there some good competitions right now? I want to submit this piece.
> Thank you


Why not post your quartet on Soundcloud and share the link? I would enjoy giving it a listen. Can you verbalize a description of your style?


----------



## JohnTozer

I think this sums up why I never bother with competitions - the only competition is in the market place. I submit my compositions to active music groups or I recruit, organise and direct a group for a special event or festival. Having such a performance for my work, sometimes earning a fee, but to just break even, and hear the applause is what keeps me going. 
Work-shopping your work with a competent group is a great way to finalise your work. I don't think I've ever finished writing the score without making alterations with the help of an active group playing it and giving feedback.


----------



## Musicrafter

I just looked at the website out of curiosity... when I saw the prizes, I initially was like, no way this is legit if the prize is like 3 dollars. But I only now just realized that it actually says 3,000 dollars because they must be using the system where you use a period instead of a comma to separate groups of digits.


----------



## Stirling

If I may, set up a midi sample on soundcloud and have people listen to it. The problem is there are hoards of pretender that do not know how bad they are. To the point then people in power do the even listen. First, you need proof of life. Their is actually a math going on - planets have the same problem. No joke.


----------

